# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Lake Hefner

## mkjeeves

Mass Architects to hold charrette about development at Lake Hefner. Location is John Marshall High School cafeteria on Thursday, November 12th, from 6:00 to 9:00 p.m. 12201 N. Portland Avenue.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...25534700808404

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I'm sorry but a drilling rig and commercial development are two totally different things. Dude is an imbicile in that respect.

----------


## bchris02

> I'm sorry but a drilling rig and commercial development are two totally different things. Dude is an imbicile in that respect.


I agree.  A quality commercial development out there could really help the area that, in my opinion, has seen a downhill slide over the past decade.  I say wait to see what is proposed before jumping on the NIMBY bandwagon.

----------


## mkjeeves

I don't know the person and wasn't involved with the Lake Hefner Master Plan he speaks of but I know about it and his comments make more sense in that context. My guess is he was involved.

Since we don't know yet what's in the proposal, hard to say if it's commercial, recreational, within the guidelines of the plan or wonderful enough to throw away the plan. Or if it's even on the city property. Perhaps it's not and they are beginning the process of talking to who might be impacted by nearby development. Something appears to be in the works though.

From the plan:

3.  Land Use & Development  As mentioned in the background of this Plan, the concern regarding the previous commercial development on the East Wharf of the Lake Hefner Reservation and how much future development, if any, should be allowed was the impetus for the update to the Plan.  The consensus of the Lake Working Groups is to retain the existing open space and 
recreational uses with no additional commercial, office, or residential development within 
the Lake Hefner Reservation.  The Working Group expressed the desire for improvements, 
with a focus on outdoor recreation to benefit the public as a whole, to be consistent with 
their vision for the future of the Lake Hefner Reservation.  A significant challenge of this 
Plan is to balance recreation al uses and protection of water quality on the Lake Hefner 
Reservation with the need for new development that will generate additional revenue 
needed to support the desired future improvements.  It is essential that this Plan be an 
effective tool to provide guidance for policy makers in future land use and development 
decisions in the Lake Hefner Reservation.    
Goal 3
: Preserve and enhance the existing Lake Hefner Reservation outdoor recreational 
land and water uses while protecting the environmental aspects of the Lake.   
Objective 3.1
: Balance the need to enhance recreational uses and protect the 
water quality on the Lake Hefner Reservation with the need for additional revenue 
to fund the desired future improvements.  
*Policy 3.1.1
: Restrict any potential future commercial, office or residential 
development on the Lake Hefner Reservation to the 5 acre tract of land on 
the southern portion of the Lake Hefner Reservation along Northwest 
Expressway, as identified for Urban Development on the Land Use Plan Map.   * 
Policy 3.1.2: 
 At the time of rezoning for the future commercial, office or 
residential development on the 5 acre  tract of land identified for Urban 
Development on the Land Use Plan Map,  a Master Development Plan must be 
submitted as part of the rezoning application to demonstrate that the uses and 
design will complement the surrounding area and mitigate any potential 
adverse impacts on the Lake  Hefner Reservation
Link to the document that came from here: https://www.okc.gov/planning/hefnerrec/index.html

----------


## bradh

Hyperbole much?  The comments from "Pro Bike Oklahoma City" are hilarious.

Wait and see is the key here.  A refinery?  WTF are these people smoking.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I guarantee you if you do a search on the guy using the Oklahoma County Assessor's website, you'll find his house backs up to Lake Hefner. This is more of a NIMBY thing than a "this could be good for OKC" thing. Shame.

----------


## mkjeeves

More info on the charrette from Mass Architects

https://nextdoor.com/events/ok/oklah...arrette-463205

The area is located near the intersection at Meridian Avenue and Northwest Expressway and along South Lake Hefner Drive.
The 5 acres mentioned for possibly future urban development in the Master Plan are near that intersection. (Pages 83, 84 and 85.) But it sounds like they might be looking at the south lake area in general. Maybe a little of this and a little of that.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This could turn out to be a cool development. Let's see what they propose.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I guarantee you if you do a search on the guy using the Oklahoma County Assessor's website, you'll find his house backs up to Lake Hefner. This is more of a NIMBY thing than a "this could be good for OKC" thing. Shame.


His name is John Wright. I didn't do any further research on him though.

Pro Bike Inc. Business Review in Oklahoma City, OK - Central Oklahoma BBB

----------


## mkjeeves

It appears to be part of a planning study for the Oklahoma City Water Utilities Trust.

TO:             Mayor and City Council 
FROM:         James D. Couch, City Manager 
Concurrence with the Oklahoma City Water Utilities Trust in approving Contract for Architectural 
Services  with  Mass  Architects,  Inc.,  Projects  WM-02 18  and  SM-0261,  Urban  Development  Plan 
Study, north of NW Expressway and east of North Meridian Avenue.

North of NW Expressway and east of North Meridian Avenue

Background                       

This project provides for the architects study and development of 
an Urban Development Plan (market study) for land located north of NW Expressway and east of North Meridian Avenue near Lake Hefner in Oklahoma City.  The purpose of the study is to determine the  appropriate  level  and/or  size  of  commercial  development  that could  be  placed  along  NW  Expressway  at  the  above  location  and remain  compatible  with  water  supply  management  requirements and recreational activities.  The study will also address design and development  components  of  the  plan,  present  several   options  for 
consideration  by  the  Oklahoma  City  Water  Utilities Trust,  and oversee  the  request  for  qualifications  (RFQ)  and  request  for proposals  (RFP)  processes  to  effectuate  selection  of  a  qualified proposer and a Site Development Plan.  The plan will also identify appropriate land uses and maximize non-ratepayer revenue.
SIRE Public Access

----------


## mkjeeves

More from Friends of Lake Hefner:

The area in question is the 92.49 acres on the south side of the South Lake Road stretching from Meridian Avenue to Portland Avenue.
Friends Of Lake Hefner | Oklahoma (OK)

----------


## OkieHornet

> More info on the charrette from Mass Architects


why do only architects seem to use the word charrette? on that post they call it "a fun, informal meeting", which i can assure you, after going to osu architecture school for a few years, they were always ball-busting, esteem-killing, no-holds-barred affairs ;–)

----------


## Paseofreak

Planners use that word as well.

----------


## mkjeeves

The architects opened the meeting telling us they desired to use community based design. Rather than them tell us what they thought should happen with south Lake Hefner, they wanted us to tell them. They provided some examples of possibilities the area might support, from office space, a boutique hotel to condominiums. They did a survey where everyone in the room had a remote to cast votes and they displayed the results. There was vocal dissent in the crowd that some questions were loaded in favor of development.

Pens, paper and large maps were on the tables and they asked everyone to write down suggestions and draw on the maps. Q and A followed. This kind of sums it all up.

----------


## Snowman

> The architects opened the meeting telling us they desired to use community based design. Rather than them tell us what they thought should happen with south Lake Hefner, they wanted us to tell them. They provided some examples of possibilities the area might support, from office space, a boutique hotel to condominiums. They did a survey where everyone in the room had a remote to cast votes and they displayed the results. There was vocal dissent in the crowd that some questions were loaded in favor of development.
> 
> Pens, paper and large maps were on the tables and they asked everyone to write down suggestions and draw on the maps. Q and A followed. This kind of sums it all up.


Negativity should not be a surprise, this type of event is pretty much lot like most public requests for comments, statistically people are more likely to do so when feelings are negative than either positive or neutral.

----------


## ljbab728

> Negativity should not be a surprise, this type of event is pretty much lot like most public requests for comments, statistically people are more likely to do so when feelings are negative than either positive or neutral.


You're absolutely correct.  These types of meeting are much more likely to draw people who oppose development, even if a majority of the public might support it.

Public voices disapproval with proposed Lake Hefner development | KFOR.com

I live less than a mile from this area and have no problem at all with responsible development.

----------


## mkjeeves

The meeting last night was targeted at drawing people who use the lake. They sent invitations to all the user groups they knew of. The survey asked questions that tended to show that's who was in attendance last night, people who use the lake for recreational activities.

They had a meeting two nights ago where they targeted home owners in the area. The feedback will be published at some point but I gather the sentiments were similar. They plan to have other meetings for the public at large.

I don't expect Mass to listen to the vast majority of the feedback they are getting to not develop the area, or respect the Lake Hefner Master Plan the city and the public spent a tidy some of money and effort creating. They are getting paid to figure out how to commercially develop the property and line up developers who are ready willing and able to do so.  Most of this is eyewash.

----------


## mkjeeves

New Tack: Boathouse Foundation may take/over Lake Hefner Marina

The Journal Record

OKLAHOMA CITY - City Council members are expected to approve a deal Tuesday with the Oklahoma City Boathouse
Foundation to operate the Lake Hefner marina. The nonprofit organization already oversees facilities on the Oklahoma
River near downtown and Lake Overholser. If approved, the agreement between the foundation and the Oklahoma
City Water Utilities Trust would allow for managing the marina, storage facilities, sailing and boating programs, adventure attractions, bike and watercraft
rentals, and other services and programs. "It's the very beginning of what we  think can be a really great presence at Lake Hefner and extend some of the momentum we've had at the river and Lake Overholser," said Mike Knopp, the foundation's executive director. 


New tack: Boathouse Foundation may take over Lake Hefner marina | The Journal Record

Have they had momentum at Lake Overholser? The old baithouse, police station and boathouse look better with paint and upgrades.  They've renovated the old baithouse a couple of times, now it's a cafe. The cafe seems closed most of the time and I rarely see people there. They added a zip line but I've never seen anyone use it. There's a rock climbing wall I have seen people use. Stroud Boat house is used by the rowers some. Most of the people using Lake Overholser are people bank fishing and kayakers going up Stinchcomb, or using the trail, activities that were going on for years before the BF showed up. The buildings look better though, and I do appreciate the coat of paint.

----------


## Pete

Press release from the City:


Dam road at Lake Hefner to temporarily close for construction 

Lake Hefner Drive along the north side of Lake Hefner will close to motor vehicle traffic beginning Jan. 2 while the Utilities Department improves the water intake tower at the dam. 

The road is scheduled to re-open March 15. The timeline can change due to weather delays and other factors.

The closure includes the dam road that runs from Britton Road on the west side of Lake Hefner to the parking area on the lake’s northeast side.

During construction, no cars or other motor vehicles will be allowed on the dam road.

Bicyclists and pedestrians, including anglers, will have limited access from Britton Road to the north side of the lake. Access to the construction area near the dam will be prohibited.

The construction is part of a capital improvement project for the Hefner Water Treatment Plant. When completed, it will increase the amount of raw water that can be pumped into the treatment plant to meet future water demands.

----------


## catch22

That dam road, I swear...

----------


## jn1780

So, does involve also lowering the water level of the lake? Seems like it would if they are installing more water intake lines.

----------


## Joe Kimball

That tower was there since the lake's Bluff Creek Reservoir days. In the early 1990s, CityVue 20 broadcast a tour of the facilities, which included a walk down the old rope bridge that was there then. I barely remember the video, but it was fairly antique looking inside.

----------


## Pete

Dam road at Lake Hefner re-opens to pedestrians and cyclists

 Pedestrians and bicyclists can once again enjoy a trek around the north side of Lake Hefner, but vehicle traffic is still a couple of weeks away.

Lake Hefner Drive has been re-opened to pedestrians and cyclists along the lake’s north side. It’s expected to re-open to vehicle traffic March 15.

The road has been closed since Jan. 2 while crews make improvements to the intake tower feeding the Hefner Treatment Plant.

The improvements will allow the Utilities Department to pump more raw water to the plant for treatment to meet future drinking water demand.

The Utilities Department provides water, wastewater and solid waste services to more than 1.2 million customers in Central Oklahoma. It was recently awarded the 2017 Gold Award in Excellence in Utilities Management from the Association of Municipal Water Agencies, the “Best In Tap” taste test award by the Southwest American Water Works Association and the Water Excellence for 2060 Award by the Oklahoma Water Resources Board.

----------


## sooner88

http://m.news9.com/story.aspx?story=...5&catId=112032

----------


## Dustin

Is Louie's back open?

----------


## Urbanized

Yes. Reopens today.

----------


## LocoAko

Nice gesture by the mayor. Very thoughtful. 

https://twitter.com/davidfholt/statu...67232470831105

----------


## OKCRealtor

That road is in terrible condition for the most part, they should have re-done it while it was closed :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joe Kimball

They just redid it a few years ago. Without having my ear to the rail, I would guess that they merely fill the cracks that happen from the dam settling.

----------

